# Bank Accounts



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Someone told me in the UK you are actually only allowed to have 3 current accounts. Is this true?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have more than 3, a few are laying dormant, really must cancel them tbh. Ive never heard that though


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Must be me, not that I want loads of accounts   I just wanted a cat account for show fee's etc!

xxx


----------

